# Infertility/childlessness following anorexia



## [email protected] (Jun 15, 2013)

*The experience of childlessness after anorexia nervosa * 

The study is being conducted as part of my MSc Psychology project at the University of East London. Thank you for taking the time to read about it.

*What is the study about?*

As the title suggests, the project considers the experience of childlessness (voluntary or involuntary) and infertility following anorexia nervosa. This is explored through the complex multiple experiences of women who have suffered from anorexia nervosa and been unable to have children or decided not to.

*How will the study be carried out?*

The researcher will be using a qualitative method of research known as Interpretative Phenomenological Analysis (IPA). This will involve an interview of around 60 minutes, during which time you will be asked about your views on motherhood and pregnancy. You might be asked if you believe anorexia nervosa has changed your attitudes to these. You will also be asked if you still hope or plan to have children. You might be asked if your feelings about having children changed or are changing and how these might have been linked to your anorexia. Fertility issues will be discussed, as well as any repercussions on relationships with partner and family. Finally, you might be asked how you believe others perceive your childlessness, and if and how you explain this to them.

The interview will be recorded digitally and transcribed anonymously for later analysis by the researcher. Recordings will be destroyed once transcribed. If you do not wish to answer a question, there is no obligation to do so - you only talk about what you want to talk about.

*I would love to hear from you if:*

•	You have experienced anorexia nervosa
•	You are over 18 years old
•	You are infertile and/or
•	Have no biological children (either through choice or through infertility)

If you have any more questions about the research, however insignificant they may seem, please feel free to contact me on 07980 692128 (text if easier) or [email protected]

Many thanks,

Caroline


----------

